# LED Full Spectrum Lights



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Has anyone tried these out or anything like these LEDs? http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-36-HI-Lumen ... 58ad23293a

I've heard all about beamworks but these have:
63pcs White 6000-6500k
47pcs Blue 460-465nm
5pcs Red 620-625nm
5pcs Green 520-525nm
6pcs Actinic 460-465nm

A total lumens of 3000 and 126 .20 watt bulbs in a 36" strip. I am looking to upgrade my lighting on my newly setup 125. Any experience/opinion is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Malawi_Josh (Nov 24, 2013)

The light is junk. I have been doing research for a while now on LED fixtures. I almost pulled the trigger many times on a current usa, or beamsworks fixture but I didn't, and Im glad. After doing hours and hours of reading I have come to learn there really are only two brands of LED's that should be on any top end tank. The best of the best led diodes are made by Cree, second place is Bridgelux. Many companies use these diodes in there fixtures but they are all top dollar. I highly recommend only getting a fixture that can push 3w per diode. Honestly if you cant afford a fixture with those two brand of led's in them go with a HO T5. At least until the good leds come down in price. I have seen a fixture on Ebay that has bridglux RGB led bulbs with lenses pushing them at 3w for 150.00 48" fixture which is an awesome price type in bridgelux led on ebay to find fixtures with them.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Malawi_Josh said:


> The light is junk. I have been doing research for a while now on LED fixtures. I almost pulled the trigger many times on a current usa, or beamsworks fixture but I didn't, and Im glad. After doing hours and hours of reading I have come to learn there really are only two brands of LED's that should be on any top end tank. The best of the best led diodes are made by Cree, second place is Bridgelux. Many companies use these diodes in there fixtures but they are all top dollar. I highly recommend only getting a fixture that can push 3w per diode. Honestly if you cant afford a fixture with those two brand of led's in them go with a HO T5. At least until the good leds come down in price. I have seen a fixture on Ebay that has bridglux RGB led bulbs with lenses pushing them at 3w for 150.00 48" fixture which is an awesome price type in bridgelux led on ebay to find fixtures with them.


Most of this is true to a point. If you want to grow high light plants or corals then you definitely want high end leds. Bridgelux actually has some bulbs that are better than cree in the white spectrum, but sadly some of the fixtures sold on ebay as Bridgelux are cheaper knock off leds or leds that were binned as low end performance. Notice most of those fixtures run the leds at around 2 watts or less because they have insufficient heat sinks, and or inferior bulbs.

For a fish only tank those cheaper fixtures are fine, but I would do some research to see what customers report as far as problems with leds burning out, or power supplies failing. Seriously having a high end led fixture for fish only is a waste of money and will probably grow tons of unwanted algae.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for the replies! This is just for a 125 gallon Mixed Malawi tank. No plants.


----------

